# No Aux heat with American Std HP/Trane AH and Honeywell IAQ FREEZING!!!!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

W2 should go to W1 of the air handler, and W3 should go to W2 and W3 of the air handler.

Your settings are correct. Make sure no wire insulation is under the screws of the EIM.

Put the stat into test mode, and see if it turns on the aux heat then.

If the heat still won;t come on then. Recheck all of your settings again. If they are all ok, you may have a bad EIM or stat. It has a 5 year warranty. Get a new one.


----------



## JackBP (Dec 15, 2010)

*update on schemayic and followup question*

Attached is the revised schematic. I discovered labels on the connectors, and I've updated the schematic. Plus attached is the Trane schematic for the air handler.

Question: should a white wire going from the aux heat box (W1) go to W2/aux on the EIM AND to the heat pump unit outside?

Thanks
JBP


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes, the W2 of the EIM and the white from the outdoor unit should both go to W1 of the air handler.

That way, when the unit goes into defrost, it brings on one of the strip heaters to prevent cold air from being blown out of the registers.


----------

